# Really, really bad decision to break out of prison



## Bruno@MT (Nov 4, 2009)

Sometime ago, a couple of serious criminals broke out of a Belgian prison and fled. Of course, being Moroccan and known, they couldn't really stick around, so they fled back to Morocco, where they got caught.
http://www.mediargus.be/flanderstoday.admin.en/rss/22769113.html?via=rss&language=en

Morocco does not extradite their nationals, but they were perfectly willing to try them for the kidnapping and other things they did while breaking out.

So instead of spending the next 3 years in a Belgian prison, they will probably spend 20 - 30 years in an overcrowded Moroccan prison where the living conditions are described as being hell on earth.


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice to see a happy ending to a horror story


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nice to see a happy ending to a horror story



Heh. True dat.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 4, 2009)

Too bad, so sad....


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jul 28, 2010)

I just read in the local news that sekaki and johri are sentenced to 30 years in a Moroccan jail. That's certainly a breakout that didn't end as expected.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 28, 2010)

hehehe


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2010)

We need laws like that here....


----------



## Nomad (Jul 29, 2010)

Doh!


----------

